#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Будда Амитабха. Молитва о Чистой Земле Сукхавати (Девачен)

## Евгений Шпагин

Приветствую Ваджрных Братьев и Сестер!

Сегодня 15-й лунный день - день Будды Амитабхи. А также день, когда можно принимать Восемь Махаянских Обетов (Соджонг Махаяны). Также это день Калачакры... Этот видеоролик делал с любовью и состраданием к ЖС. Все ламы что в книгах, что в живую в один голос говорят о том, что очень благоприятно слушать мантры и видеть изображения Будд и Бодхисаттв. Пусть это Восхваление и Молитва Будды Амитабхи позволит вам, вашим близким и всем живым существам в дальнейшем переродится в Чистой Земле Будды Амитабхи в Сукхавати (Девачен) и окончательно прервать круг страданий в сансаре! Сарва Мангалам!

----------

Aion (21.05.2019), PampKin Head (18.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (18.08.2016), Денис Ч (21.05.2019), Дондог (19.08.2016), Дордже (18.08.2016), Лао Гун (04.10.2016), Сергей С (18.08.2016), Тимур Бутовский (15.06.2019), Цэрин (20.02.2021)

----------


## Юра Т

Интересное утверждение одного сиддхи о перерождении в Сукхавати:

"Услышавший имя Будды Амитабы, пока не достигнет сущности пробуждения,Будет рождаться в благородных семьях и не будет рождаться женщиной. Во всех жизнях его дисциплина будет совершенно чистой."

Что то я не понял, практикующий садхану Будды Амитабхи переродится в Сукхавати или будет рождаться в этом мире? С христиан что ли моду взяли, делать в текстах противоречивые утверждения? Это у них если прочитать евангелие с вниманием, то к концу чтения или заболеешь шизофренией, или станешь мошенником, или то и другое вместе.Это что за выкрутасы?

----------


## Юра Т

Странная особенность,вводить людей в заблуждение,эти тексты вроде предназначены для удаления неведения,или я что то не так понимаю?Если читать комментарии на христианские тексты, то вашу психику уже ни что не спасёт,шизофрению вроде сейчас лечат,а дальше уже медицина будет бессильна,поберегите свою психику.

----------


## Юра Т

А зачем люди вообще стремятся переродиться в Сукхавати? Например христиане хотят попасть в рай, чтобы ничего не делать,пить есть и проводить всё своё время в разного рода  чувственных удовольствиях.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А зачем люди вообще стремятся переродиться в Сукхавати? Например христиане хотят попасть в рай, чтобы ничего не делать,пить есть и проводить всё своё время в разного рода  чувственных удовольствиях.


В Сукхавати, тем кто стал Буддой Амитабхой, созданы все условия для практики Дхармы.
Он много кальп работал именно над этим будучи Бодхисаттвой.

И есть условия, которые должен развить\простроить практикующий, чтоб там переродится. 
А если практикующему не удастся полностью эти условия развить\простроить (карма однако, что тут поделаешь), то: "будет  рождаться в благородных семьях и не будет рождаться женщиной. Во всех жизнях его дисциплина будет совершенно чистой." 
Что также хорошие условия и предпосылки для практики Дхармы. 

Касаемо женщин, то это в нашем современном мире(и то не везде) и для женщин есть возможности для практики  (но даже  в буддийских странах сейчас не везде бхикшуни можно стать), а во многих временах и культурах этого нет.
Хотя на сам деле если разобраться, в нашем современном мире очень мало у кого есть необходимые внешние условия для практики Дхармы не зависимо мужчина это или женщина, а так чтоб все были необходимые и внутренние и внешние условия - то это вообще редчайшие случаи.

----------

Юра Т (21.05.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

Допустим это так,будет рождаться  в благородных семьях.Но сроки не понятны "до тех пор пока не достигнет сущности пробуждения".Что такое "сущность пробуждения"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Допустим это так,будет рождаться  в благородных семьях.Но сроки не понятны "до тех пор пока не достигнет сущности пробуждения".Что такое "сущность пробуждения"?


Не знаю.
Оригинал надо смотреть или у тех кто использует эту терминологию в переводах - спросить.

Но Вы поняли, что это не о рождении в Сукхавати.
Это о  услышашевшем имя Будды Амитабхи. Одного этого для перерождения в Сукхавати - мало.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что такое "сущность пробуждения"?


тиб. བྱང་ཆུབ་སྙིང་པོ་
 пали:  bodhimaṇḍa (санскрит также)

Только там по тексту ещё и о вере такой, что до костей пробирает. 
Так что и для того, чтоб рождаться в семье благородных, одного лишь услышания имени Будды Амитабхи  - мало.

----------

Денис Ч (22.05.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

> Не знаю.
> Оригинал надо смотреть или у тех кто использует эту терминологию в переводах - спросить.
> 
> Но Вы поняли, что это не о рождении в Сукхавати.
> Это о  услышашевшем имя Будды Амитабхи. Одного этого для перерождения в Сукхавати - мало.


Вообще, после прочтения подобных текстов, возникает ощущение, что у людей практикующих тибетский буддизм какие то проблемы с психикой.Они хотя бы прочитывают написанные ими каракули под названием "садханы"? ,и к переводчикам вопрос, они в пьяном виде что ли тексты переводят,неужели не видят явные противоречия в тексте.Это называется плевок в лицо Будде Дхарме и Сангхе.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще, после прочтения подобных текстов, возникает ощущение, что у людей практикующих тибетский буддизм какие то проблемы с психикой.Они хотя бы прочитывают написанные ими каракули под названием "садханы"? ,и к переводчикам вопрос, они в пьяном виде что ли тексты переводят,неужели не видят явные противоречия в тексте.Это называется плевок в лицо Будде Дхарме и Сангхе.


Для Вас каракули, а практикующие Дхарму - получают объяснения по практикуемым  текстам.

Касаемо же переводов, то каждые организации\сообщества\группы\линии\центры и одиночки, переводят - так как у них принято. И на самом деле нет никакого основания говорить, что там\тот правильно переводят\переводит, а там\тот неправильно.
И это далеко далеко не только переводов с тибетского касается.
Лучше конечно следовать той или иной линии с принятыми там переводами - это практичней. 
Можно конечно переводы разных организаций\сообществ\групп\линий\центров и одиночек читать, но так запутаться очень легко, поэтому в таком случае хорошо обращаться к оригиналу. Вообще между традиционными языками Дхармы есть соответствие терминологии и всегда можно например с китайского или тибетского  обратно вернуть к индийскому языку без потери смысла, чего не скажешь о языках - носители которых с Дхармой только недавно начали знакомиться.

Ну, а то что западным людям не нравятся традиционные классические формы буддизма, такого как он распространился из Индии по Азии - то это проблема западных людей.
Одни выбирают те или иные адаптации, другие едут учится в традиционные буддийские учебные заведения и\или созерцательные центры, третьи учат языки Дхармы, ....,  ну а некоторые просто плюются.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще всё это смахивает на мошенничество или контракт,поневоле попов вспомнишь....


Ну не сложились у Вас необходимые условия для рождения в Сукхавати, что поделаешь. 
Это на самом деле очень редко у кого есть. Мало кому с этим повезло, а ещё меньше тех кто использует такую драгоценную редкообретаемую возможность. У меня например этого тоже нет, так как другими буддийскими учениями больше интересуюсь, а у когото может и есть полностью собранные внутренние условия для перерождения в Сукхавати им можно лишь Сорадоваться (необходимые же внешние предоставлены Буддой Амитабхой, также как и вообщем интересующимся буддизмом внешние условия предоставлены Буддой Шакйамуни и поколениями Учителей передающими Буддийскую Дхарму и меценатами спонсорами поддерживающими всё это )

А так, как я не-арйа, то я не знаю встречусь ли я и в следующих жизнях с Дхармой, и  будет ли у меня к ней интерес и предрасположенность даже если встречусь, и будут ли у меня хотя бы такие же условия как сейчас хоть для какой то мало мальской возможности практики Дхармы .... у не-арйев это всё неопределённо, можно лишь (да и нужно) делать пожелания чтоб это всё было и в будущем, развивать и простаивать свои внутренние предрасположенности к Дхарме, укреплять связи с носителями Дхармы, с предоставляющими внешние возможности для практики ...
и на самом то деле это всё оочень легко можно потерять даже до смерти в этой же жизни, что уже говорить о следующих .

А Вы уверены, что и в будущем будете встречаться с Дхармой,  уверены что у Вас и в будущем будет к ней интерес, уверены что у Вас всегда будут такие внутренние и внешние условия и возможности для практики Дхармы, хотя бы такие какие есть сейчас ?

а вот у некоторых счастливцев, как Вы метко это назвали, - контракт есть, заключённый договор, самайа.
ну а попы это из какойто иной оперы, другой культуры, иного мировоззрения ... это небуддизм

----------


## Шварц

ОМ ВАДЖРА САТТВА ХУМ

----------

Павел Ш. (15.06.2019)

----------


## Шварц

А лучше, попробуйте почитать 100-слоговую мантру Ваджрасаттвы

----------

